# Found some really good (Ranchers) hardwood chacoal



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 15, 2007)

Smokers,
     I don't know about you but ever since Kingsford changed their charcoal recipe, I've been looking around for some other type. I've been using the hardwood chunks (good but a little expensive) but still miss the convenience of the briquette. I picked up some "Ranchers 100% all natural Hardwood Briquette Charcoal" at my local Home Depot. It comes in 20 lb. bags and is $4.99. Reading on the bag, it's made by The Original Charcoal Company out of Charlotte, NC. They have a web site (www.original charcoal.com) that you may want to check out. Seems they are operating in about 17 states.... mostly in the southeast but also up into Illinois and Washington. I have absolutely no financial interest in the company but if you are like me and miss the old Kingsford briquette, you might want to give "Ranchers" a try if its available in your area. I've used it in my weber grill and also in my offset smoker and I'm now a customer. Convenient briquette with absolutely no coal smell or taste. I recommend it.


----------



## dawgwhat (Jun 15, 2007)

linkie no workie


----------



## smoked (Jun 15, 2007)

it should be www.originalcharcoal.com


----------



## buffdadjj (Jun 18, 2007)

I found some at my Home Depot I liked it worked very well. I got mine on sale for$2.99 a bag.


----------



## short one (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info Bill. I haven't been happy with the burn time of other briquettes when cooking in my Dutch Ovens. Plan on trying some soon if Home Depot in my area carries it.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 19, 2007)

Figures they go to WA, IL, and IN, but stops there.  None in MI.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 27, 2007)

i just found out there is a kingsford plant near here.i'll try to make it down & get some info & factory prices if i can this wk.


----------



## flagriller (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is a link to a lump charcoal review site.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag


----------



## porky (Jun 27, 2007)

Ask the manager at your local Home Depot if he will stock the item. In NY all the HD's have it and I believe there was a thread before Memorial Day on it being 2.99 a 20lb bag. You can't go wrong at that price and the stuff burns pretty good although it does produce some ash.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jun 27, 2007)

They have it in AL, I used it for my first smoke last weekend. I smoked a
Butt and used the Minion Method and was very pleased with it. I paid $4.99 a bag for it but that's still bargain


----------

